# How to clean off dried poop off goat fur



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

I had been fighting off Coccidia in one of my young bucks. Thankfully it cleared but now he has a bit of dried poop stuck on the back of his legs and tail. I was debating bringing him inside and giving him a warm bath and using a soft soap to try to get it off. Or am I better off trimming it off?
Just looking for advice on best way to clean him. The poop is extremely hard at this point. I was able to clean most of it off but some of it is still stuck on him.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you can leave him in the house to dry you could. Or just get some wet soapy water on his bum and scrub it off.

A clipper is fine too.

Really your choice whatever is easiest.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a doe with a pretty messy tush. I trimmed off hair with poo clumps off her tail and with a curry comb, I comb daily until all is clean.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Hair goats scratch and cut.


----------

